# Karah Parshad



## CaramelChocolate (Dec 8, 2004)

*Q. What is Karah Parshad? Is it bless by Waheguru or Guru Granth Sahib Ji?*

A. Karah Parshad is a warm sweet [yummy] pudding distributed to ALL that visit a Gurdwara. It consists of the following in equal parts: 
Butter, Sugar, Flour

The significance of it is:
Sweetness - The sugar shows the sweetness of the Guru
Butter - Shows the richness of the Guru
Flour - Shows the intricate detail and in depth meaning of the Guru [small particles of flour, grains].

Everyone receives this in equal parts, this shows that everyone is equal in the eyes of Waheguru [GOD] and the Guru.

Karah Parshad is not an offering to Waheguru or Guru Granth. It is simply symbolic.

~CaramelChocolate~


----------

